# Need The Power Lead For This Monitor



## daveL123 (May 18, 2014)

I have had this nmoniter for a while now but I have lost dc power adapter. Can someone find one online for me, thanks.
Moniter: LG 22EN33S Technical Specifications | LG Electronics UK


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

This seems to be it:

75W LG LED Monitor EN33S EN43VQ EN43VS AC Power Adapter Charger


----------



## daveL123 (May 18, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> This seems to be it:
> 
> 75W LG LED Monitor EN33S EN43VQ EN43VS AC Power Adapter Charger


Yes that is it, looks abit pricey though. Thank you.


----------

